# Far Cry 2 Crashing at start...



## Bytor (Oct 22, 2008)

I just bought and installed Far Cry 2 on my sig rig and everytime I load it and I start to take the jeep ride at the start it crashes back to desktop...

I have the lastest drivers and the ATI far cry patch installed.


Someone please help...

Thanks


----------



## JC316 (Oct 22, 2008)

Bytor said:


> I just bought and installed Far Cry 2 on my sig rig and everytime I load it and I start to take the jeep ride at the start it crashes back to desktop...
> 
> I have the lastest drivers and the ATI far cry patch installed.
> 
> ...



Hmm, usually those types of crashes are from Direct X not being updated. Your crossfire system may be pissing it off too.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 22, 2008)

What are your display settings for the game and what error are you getting with the crash?


----------



## Bytor (Oct 22, 2008)

Display is at 1920x1200 and there are no error messages.

It just crashes back to desk top...


----------



## JC316 (Oct 22, 2008)

Bytor said:


> Display is at 1920x1200 and there are no error messages.
> 
> It just crashes back to desk top...



What about DX? Is it fully updated?


----------



## Bytor (Oct 22, 2008)

JC316 said:


> What about DX? Is it fully updated?



As far as I know it is..  I reinstalled Vista a couple of days ago...


----------



## erocker (Oct 22, 2008)

LanPartyGuide said:


> My friend just had this issue, and I posted his fix here:


That isn't a fix, the OP of this thread isn't even running at that resolution.  If you have a fix, post it, we don't need links to your website.




Bytor said:


> As far as I know it is..  I reinstalled Vista a couple of days ago...



Install this, as Vista doesn't update DirectX.  http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-db71-4c1b-bc6a-9b6652cd92a3&displaylang=en


----------



## LanPartyGuide (Oct 22, 2008)

Well, it's worth trying anyway.  He had tried the August 2008 version of DX9c, and the 180.42 forceware driver for FarCry2 prior to trying the resolution change.


----------



## Bytor (Oct 22, 2008)

LanPartyGuide said:


> Well, it's worth trying anyway.  He had tried the August 2008 version of DX9c, and the 180.42 forceware driver for FarCry2 prior to trying the resolution change.



Thanks but 180.42 Forceware driver?

ATI cards here...


----------



## JC316 (Oct 22, 2008)

Yeah, be sure to install the latest version of DX, not just what comes with Vista. It's probably on the Far Cry 2 disc. If it asks you to update DX, always say yes as it will only update what needs to be.


----------



## erocker (Oct 22, 2008)

Far Cry 2 doesn't do a DX update for some reason.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Oct 23, 2008)

I've had that happen to me a couple of times too, the game just quits instantly as if I've pressed alt+F4.  No idea what causes it though, using ATi's hotfix driver.  It hasn't happened since I turned down my OC to 840 from 850 GPU.


----------



## Bytor (Oct 23, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> I've had that happen to me a couple of times too, the game just quits instantly as if I've pressed alt+F4.  No idea what causes it though, using ATi's hotfix driver.  It hasn't happened since I turned down my OC to 840 from 850 GPU.



I thought about the OC on my cards so I have all 3-3870's running at stock settings...
Still does the same S@#%..

What a POS....  Would make a sweet $50 Beer Coaster...


----------



## JC316 (Oct 23, 2008)

I hate to sound like a broken record here, but are you fully updated with the link that erocker posted? EA games are notorious for have crashes just like this when DX isn't updated. I had it happen with Crysis.


----------



## newconroer (Oct 23, 2008)

erocker said:


> That isn't a fix, the OP of this thread isn't even running at that resolution.  If you have a fix, post it, we don't need links to your website.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Erm but the game did...like nearly every bloody game it automatically installs DX. Maybe you missed it? I distinctly remember seeing it and thinking 'Dammit, fu**ing developers..'




Bytor said:


> I thought about the OC on my cards so I have all 3-3870's running at stock settings...
> Still does the same S@#%..
> 
> What a POS....  Would make a sweet $50 Beer Coaster...




Have you tried with just two or even a single card, rather than three?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 23, 2008)

Did you install service pack 1 when you reinstalled vista.

And the fact that is just crashing to your desktop with no message of any kind is making me think it something with your monitors/games settings. Try a lower resolution or a different refresh rate.


----------



## erocker (Oct 23, 2008)

newconroer said:


> Erm but the game did...like nearly every bloody game it automatically installs DX. Maybe you missed it? I distinctly remember seeing it and thinking 'Dammit, fu**ing developers..'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seriously I didn't see it.  I did get my copy through steam so I don't know if that makes a difference.


----------



## Bytor (Oct 23, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Did you install service pack 1 when you reinstalled vista.
> 
> And the fact that is just crashing to your desktop with no message of any kind is making me think it something with your monitors/games settings. Try a lower resolution or a different refresh rate.



No never installed SP1, Downloading SP1 now...

I have tried running 1 card, then 2 cards and all 3 cards and they all do the same thing.
I dropped the res. down, but didn't try the refresh rate.

But I would think they would release something that would play right out of the box without having to dick around with it..


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 23, 2008)

Bytor said:


> No never installed SP1, Downloading SP1 now...
> 
> I have tried running 1 card, then 2 cards and all 3 cards and they all do the same thing.
> I dropped the res. down, but didn't try the refresh rate.
> ...



And it has for most. 

Install service pack 1 and see if that doesn't solve your problem.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 23, 2008)

erocker said:


> Seriously I didn't see it.  I did get my copy through steam so I don't know if that makes a difference.



Yeah the retail game install's DX stuff.


----------



## LanPartyGuide (Oct 23, 2008)

Ok, my friend narrowed his issue down to the Anti Aliasing. He's running it at 1680x1050 with everything maxed out. As soon as he turns on AA, it will crash. Turning that off has solved his problem. Can anyone else test this?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 23, 2008)

LanPartyGuide said:


> Ok, my friend narrowed his issue down to the Anti Aliasing. He's running it at 1680x1050 with everything maxed out. As soon as he turns on AA, it will crash. Turning that off has solved his problem. Can anyone else test this?



Does he use HDR instead of Bloom? I can't turn on AA with HDR, my computer doesn't crash but it sees nothing but black. I can however enable AA with Bloom, so thats what I do.


----------



## LanPartyGuide (Oct 23, 2008)

I have both running right now, with AA 2x and it works fine. I also have a GTX260 216 core (if that makes a difference). Maybe the 180.42 forceware beta drivers enable this?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 23, 2008)

LanPartyGuide said:


> I have both running right now, with AA 2x and it works fine. I also have a GTX260 216 core (if that makes a difference). Maybe the 180.42 forceware beta drivers enable this?



Can you really have both running? Are you sure its just checked but the CHECK BOX is not highlighted with black boarders, like the others? 

I'll have to try enable both... see if AA will work with both on. Cause so far aa doesn't work with HDR on my side.


----------



## LanPartyGuide (Oct 23, 2008)

They are both definitely enabled and 2x AA is there too... no crashing, no issues. Also, this card runs the game like butter at these settings.  Framerate claims between 30 and 45 fps (seems faster). 

Tip: 'showFps 1' will enable the framerate if you type it into the console.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 23, 2008)

LanPartyGuide said:


> They are both definitely enabled and 2x AA is there too... no crashing, no issues. Also, this card runs the game like butter at these settings.  Framerate claims between 30 and 45 fps (seems faster).
> 
> Tip: 'showFps 1' will enable the framerate if you type it into the console.



WOW how interesting.

 How did you get it to do that. I've been tinkering with it and can't get both Bloom and HDR on. 

To be honest, why would you want both on at the same time anyways. Isn't HDR a replacement for Bloom to begin with.

I'm currently getting the same frames as you, at the same settings, just that HDR's check mark isn't bolded.


----------



## LanPartyGuide (Oct 23, 2008)

Not sure what I did... it was just there. Here's my setup:

Windows XP 32bit
180.42 beta ForceWare Driver (optimized for Farcry 2)
DirectX 9.0c August 2008
Evga GTX260 Core 216
(I also have a PhysX card I got for $25 but that shouldn't have anything to do with it)

Both ATI and Nvidia released stuff specifically for this game. Perhaps you aren't using one of the two? I posted the links to them on my website www.lanpartyguide.com/farcry2.html


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 23, 2008)

LanPartyGuide said:


> Not sure what I did... it was just there. Here's my setup:
> 
> Windows XP 32bit
> 180.42 beta ForceWare Driver (optimized for Farcry 2)
> ...



You know what, maybe its cause you are running it in DX9. I'm using 10. Just noticed that. I'll try dX9 I suppose see whats its like.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah If I run in DX9 I can enable both HDR and Bloom, I guess DX10 is default HDR enabled.

By the way DX9 runs soooo much better then DX10 FPS wise, Just trying to figure out whats changed graphically. Since DX10 was playable to begine with, now I can max out aa though. 

You can have all of one thing or all of another but you can't have everything at once.


----------



## Bytor (Oct 23, 2008)

Installed SP1 and everything seems to work great now in game...

Thanks to everyone for your help...


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 23, 2008)

^^^ awesome to hear that. FC2 is great!


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 23, 2008)

man i cant ait to go home and run my copy 
I have it sitting on my desk here at work lol!!!!!!!
(been reading all these threads now so that if i have any probs I know how to fix them )


----------



## Bow (Oct 23, 2008)

This blows I'm still waiting for mine


----------



## snipingkid (Oct 24, 2008)

I am having the same problem. I am 99.9% sure that this is an SP1 problem. Installing it should fix it.

I am currently downloading SP1 for Ultimate x64, so I will be able to give you a clean answer within the hour. I basically got to the same point as Bytor. 

Updating DX10 did NOT fix the issue. 
Disabling Anti Aliasing did NOT fix the issue.
Reducing Resolution did NOT fix the issue.

Only test remaining is SP1. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## snipingkid (Oct 24, 2008)

um... AphexDreamer, how much do you pay for internet?

These are pretty cool numbers. I barely get 8000 kb/s download and 600kb/s upload. I ping 8ms, and am over 50 miles away from server.

Explain yourself!


----------



## snipingkid (Oct 24, 2008)

I successfully installed Windows Vista SP1. The immediate quit of the game is no longer happening, however, the game will quit every ten minutes saying the driver has stopped responding.

I have the latest drivers for my GTX 280. Hasn't happened in any game so far.

I've also noticed some stuttering, maybe I should have kept my 9800GX2 after all.

Any idea of what's causing the error?


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 24, 2008)

snipingkid said:


> I successfully installed Windows Vista SP1. The immediate quit of the game is no longer happening, however, the game will quit every ten minutes saying the driver has stopped responding.
> 
> I have the latest drivers for my GTX 280. Hasn't happened in any game so far.
> 
> ...



perhaps youve tried this... but i would reccommend if the SP1 fixed the crashing problem to uninstall your nvidia drivers... and do a re-install...  this should fix that error


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 24, 2008)

I dont have SP1 installed on Vista x64 and when I enable AA with the game, it crashes at the fork in the road in game. If I turn off AA it works fine. But now as soon as I get to Pala, it gets to the loading screen and stays there while I can still hear everything going on in the background.


----------



## dimmerlight (Oct 24, 2008)

Damn, for a "much antecipated game" it sure brings in a lot of headaches :Wtf:


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 24, 2008)

dimmerlight said:


> Damn, for a "much antecipated game" it sure brings in a lot of headaches :Wtf:



have you played it?
-well i have... and have no issues with it... and i think it rocks 
I was worried that id have problems... but i dont (for a change as most games give my rig issues)


----------



## Sajon (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey guys, I also have a problem.
At first I got the problem when just trying to get through that ridiculous intro.. I got to the hotel where "The Jackal" talks to you and it crashed.. and after that it kept crashing before I even got that far..

Then I reinstalled it and it got me far enough to save, that enabled me to play for about 2 - 10 minutes.. until it crashed to desktop.

so obviously that was very annoying, I came here.. read up a bit.. updated my drivers...made sure DX9 was updated.... I ran the game.. and now i get into the game.. and it crashes to desktop INSTANTLY I can't do a thing.

Any ideas?


Windows XP 32-Bit
180.43 beta driver - 8800 Nvidia GT 512mb DDR3
2 gigs OCZ RAM


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 24, 2008)

Sajon said:


> Hey guys, I also have a problem.
> At first I got the problem when just trying to get through that ridiculous intro.. I got to the hotel where "The Jackal" talks to you and it crashed.. and after that it kept crashing before I even got that far..
> 
> Then I reinstalled it and it got me far enough to save, that enabled me to play for about 2 - 10 minutes.. until it crashed to desktop.
> ...



go to windows update and update your service packs... thatll cure it for you


----------



## Sajon (Oct 24, 2008)

The only update my pc can find is 
"Security Update for Microsoft XML Core Services 4.0 Service Pack 2 (KB936181)"

Which I just updated..

Nothing else..


----------



## snipingkid (Oct 25, 2008)

Yeah, windows rarely finds that SP1 is missing right off the bat.

*Windows Vista SP1 x64*
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyId=874A414B-32B2-41CC-BD8B-D71EDA5EC07C

*Windows Vista SP1 x86*
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyId=B0C7136D-5EBB-413B-89C9-CB3D06D12674

Mine has crashed twice (driver not responding) since getting SP1 on there. Half is fixed, but like another user said, I should just reinstall it.


----------



## Sajon (Oct 25, 2008)

I wasnt using Vista.

However, I have had a few problems with my pc lately so I decide to bite the bullet, format my drive a few times and install vista ultimate.

now I start the game... and pretty much the exact same thing happens.. O_O

I say pretty much because sometimes it says "Far Cry 2 has stopped working blah blah..
No error message.

I HAVE updated vista until there where none left. Including SP1.


Any ideas?

Starting to get on my nerves 

Vista is pretty though.


----------



## Sajon (Oct 25, 2008)

I just installed the DirectX update aswell and it made no difference.


----------



## killer173 (Oct 28, 2008)

I was having the same issue in Vista 64 bit, I was able to fix it by allowing FarCry 2 to run as administrator.

1. In the games window, right click and click Customize
2. Click edit on the default play mode
3. Click the Compatibility tab
4. Check the run as administrator box
5. Apply and Close

This worked for me, hopefully it works for you too.


----------



## Sajon (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok, so I ran it as administrator ( Don't know why I didn't think of that before)

And it worked!!!

For about 10 minutes... then it crashed again.... only thing different is that when it crashes it just freezes on whatever I was doing in far cry and then I have to open task manager or press the windows key for it to say "Far cry 2.exe has stopped working.. blah...blah"

I appreciate the help from everyone, and I apologise that it is being such a B**** and not doing as its told xD


----------



## LanPartyGuide (Oct 30, 2008)

Maybe it has to do with a sound driver or something. I think you can set the sound to a 'safe mode' or something. I know for UT3 that using the wrong sound mode can result in crashing like this.

Also, like I posted on my site, try completely disabling Anti Aliasing. It worked for my buddy.


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 30, 2008)

Sajon said:


> Ok, so I ran it as administrator ( Don't know why I didn't think of that before)
> 
> And it worked!!!
> 
> ...



uninstall... then re-install the game as administrator...
So basically rightclick the setup.exe file and run that as administrator aswell... ive done it this way in my vista 64bit and have no issues


----------



## Gajo (Jun 20, 2015)

Hey guys i have a problem with far cry 2 when i need to heal 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 myself and start playing game it won't load everything is clouded can someone help me?


----------

